# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [10-01-19] UMTv2 / UMT Pro - UltimateLG v0.4 - More Models, More Features...

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce UltimateLG v0.4 for UMTv2 / UMT Pro* *Innovative and Intelligent*      *Supported Functions*
- Read Firmware
- Write Firmware
- Firmware Extractor
- IMEI/MEID Repair
- FRP Reset
- Screen Lock Reset
- Screen Lock Disable    *Updated Models:*
- D325
- D392
- D620
- D620K
- D620R
- F490
- F600K
- F600L
- F600S
- H810
- H811
- H812
- H815
- H815P
- H815T
- H815TR
- H900
- H901
- H960
- H960AR
- H960TR
- H960YK
- H961N
- H961S
- H962
- H968
- K420N
- K430DS
- K430DSF
- K430TV
- LS675
- LS775
- LS991
- M160
- M250F
- MP260
- MS330
- MS428
- P815L
- US991
- VS986
- VS990
- X210
- X210DS   *Added *Automatic* in Model List*
- If your device is not listed, you can select it and test
- Technically, any model supporting LG Download Mode can be flashed
- If firmware is loaded successfully, then 99.99% your device is supported for flash   *IMEI / MEID Repair Function*
- Supports most LG Qualcomm devices   *Screen Lock Reset Function*
- Secured devices not supported   *Screen Lock Disable Function*
- Supports most LG devices
- Modem port must be created in Normal Mode to use this method
- Screen Lock will be back after reboot   *FRP Reset*
- This is same method as in UMT GSM Module      *WARNING : * * ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO                  ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT        ENDORSE    OR        ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS    ILLEGAL.     USER IS    SOLE        RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY    DONE WITH     USE OF    FEATURES   PROVIDED      IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT    LIMITED TO  ESN  /   MEID /    IMEI.**   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING -** READ CAREFULLY**
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::     How to Download: - Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].    * * PLEASE           DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY        POST REGARDING THIS  UPDATE AND          SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF     TOPIC    POST WILL BE  DELETED  IMMEDIATELY.**  FOR THANKS, USE ONLY THANKS BUTTON.*

----------

